# seabrook flats



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

ok i am thinking of yaking down there on friday any good reports from there ?


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I went last Saturday and caught nothing but a few dinks


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

well went down there friday caught a few sandies and a gaft the sandies where only about 8 inches so i ended up not dirtying my knife


----------

